# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Вегетарианцы-самоубийцы. )

## Ваня :)

...

----------


## Ваня :)

Вегетарианцы-самоубийцы. )

Хоть количество этичных вегетарианцев здесь стабильно насчитывает 1-3 человека, но все же конценрация побольше, чем в целом.

Предлагаю заблудшим травоядным отмечаться здесь. Для проникновения взаимной симпатией. ) Так же можно указывать места обитания. Гляди - подружимся. ).

----------


## Ваня :)

Ну... Я думаю, это просто не нормально (есть говядинку). Хотя, знаю, что мало кто со мной согласится. ) Здесь нельзя оперировать категориями жалко или нет. Просто это... Как бы не обсуждается. Жизнь существа не ставится на весы.

При этом, интиресно, что люди в той или иной степени религиозные говорят, что у животных нет души. Что они созданы для того чтобы их кушать. Хорошо устроились. ) Спокойненько так оправдали свою жестокость.

Хотя есть у меня диллема, например, связанная с кальмарами. Я их, конечно же тоже, не кушаю, но если они такие злюки, как о них рассказывают, то может пусть пеняют на себя?  :Smile: 

Но что касается травоядных... Ты бываешь у себя там в деревенских прериях? Смотрела в глаза какой-нибудь коровке Марте?

А еще у вегетарианок цвет кожи совсем другой. И разные другие привлекательные физиологические преимущества.  :Wink:

----------


## qwe

Все вегетарианцы, которых я видела живьем (с десяток), люди несколько экзальтированные. Как минимум, их всегда "немного несет" и они это не сознают. Ни одного трезвого до конца, уравновешенного полностью, пока, к сожалению, не видела. А хотелось бы) Тот же Торсунов - доступный пример в интернете.)
Как будто какой-то элемент необходимой критичности отсутствует. Или внутренняя твердость, когда человек не боится до конца смотреть правде в глаза. Выраженное ориентирование на эмоции. Вообще, вегетарианца визуально легко узнать по психологическому поведению...

Исходя из некоторых авторитетных источников, организм, до определенного момента (в зависимости от предрасположенности) может быть и не готов к отсутствию мяса. В том смысле, что, грубо говоря, еще не научился получать _силы свыше_ в достаточной мере.

Опять же, и силы свыше бывают разные)
в китайской системе, например, человек от рождения разово получает запас "небесной энергии". И по мере жизни растрачивает его. Как только он исчерпан, и жизнь закончилась. Особенно затратные статьи:
экстрим, любой риск, сильные эмоции, испуг, бешенная радость итп, выход из затруднительных положений, сильных болезней, перенапряжения...
Короче - все, что из ряда вон. Почему и рекомендуют жизнь сознательную и умеренную)

Мясо - хоть и немного, но восполняет эти расходы. Брать силы от природы у нас в школах не учат пока. Да и каналы, по которым это происходит, у среднестатистического пользователя не развиты или засорены... А другие источники - высшие - также мало кем освоены. и все это требует времени и изучения.

Совмещать нравственное вегетарианство с алкоголем и сигаретами, мне кажется юмором в принципе) или с атеизмом)

Хотя и не взялась бы пропагандировать что-то радикальное типа "не ешьте" или "ешьте все", но факты остаются фактами...

----------


## qwe

Что до жестокости.

Кошерно убитое животное (практически во всех крупных традициях) - это с предварительной молитвой, специальным очень острым ножом, один точный безболезненный надрез сонной артерии. После чего животное засыпает и, по идее, в следующей жизни попадает в лучшее место)
Но мы живем в упадочные времена и это редко практикуется)

----------


## Ваня :)

Вы имеете в виду фанатичность али что-то иное? )

И много Вы их живьем видели? Я вот одну - и та голландка (из Украины) и ее парень (коренной голландец). Еще был довольно серьезно настроенный тип. Но я не знаю, как у него с этим сейчас. А что касается киевских. То я уже кажеться об этом рассказывал. Из тех двух, которые называли среди причин этичные, одна говорила, что зимой ей нужно мясо, а вторая после окончания университета ушла работать на папин мясокомбинат. ) Ну и еще невеста. ) Закончилось все это тоже не этично. ).

----------


## qwe

> Вы имеете в виду фанатичность али что-то иное? )


 именно экзальтированность. когда человек забывается, не осознает, как выглядит со стороны. "на своей волне", то, что называется. 
Чаще видела женщин. Последний раз, это была молодая девушка, довольно положительная. (я не говорю про интеллект, скорей про "силу духа" ) если не считать, что некое "страдающее состояние" было для нее обычным, бытовым настроением.
А так, где-то с десяток видела. У меня 2 родственницы. Знакомые разные... Но это обычные люди, так скажем. 

вообще, жалобы, на то, какой кто-то нехороший, это отличительный признак в моих глазах  :Wink: 

Хотя, один знакомый, недолго, пару лет жил без мяса, но йогой занимался (немного) и у него явно был правильный настрой, потому что ему это время удалось продержаться в адеквате) много читал в это время и молча стремился к чему-то своему...

Если бы была возможность, с интересом бы понаблюдала священников, которые отказались и молятся)

----------


## Ваня :)

Да я не жалуюсь. Просто говорю, что такое вот было. ) У меня новость с мясокомбинатом, например, вызвала улыбку. ) Просто ситуация жизненная.

А с атеизмом почему Вам кажется неестественным? Не обязательно быть верующим, чтобы жить по заповедям. Мне вообще кажется, что у не верующих с определенным мировозрением это лучше получается. Я было зарегистрировался на сайте православных знакомств. Рассказал, что я не верующий, но жутко нравственный. И что требую вегетарианку. Выставил фотку в профиль с театральной репетиции, намекая на то, что я чувственный актер. Так мне письма горой посыпались с декларированиями намерений бросить кушать мясо. )

----------


## qwe

> А с атеизмом почему Вам кажется неестественным? Не обязательно быть верующим, чтобы жить по заповедям. Мне вообще кажется, что у не верующих с определенным мировозрением это лучше получается.


 я под верующим понимаю, не того, кто внешне соблюдает нормы, а того, кто делает внутреннюю карьеру)
Согласна, что полно атеистов с положительными качествами. Но, ограничиться ли только этим миром и в какой степени - дело вкуса))

_Вас не пугает полное небытие в конце срока?_




> Я было зарегистрировался на сайте православных знакомств. Рассказал, что я не верующий, но жутко нравственный. И что требую вегетарианку. Выставил фотку в профиль с театральной репетиции, намекая на то, что я чувственный актер. Так мне письма горой посыпались с декларированиями намерений бросить кушать мясо. ),,


 это же прекрасно) а дальше?))

----------


## qwe

Жалобы - это надо живьем показывать. Вот, Ольгу, если почитать... http://www.valyaeva.ru/ тоже, вегетарианка (и там на форуме много вегетарианок  :Wink: ))

Вот, вы же не идете исправлять ситуацию в мире в целом, хоть как-то. просто говорите об этом в присутствии людей, которые тоже не пойдут и ничего не изменят. итп. это просто жалоба... Не берете на себя это изменить. Положение не нравится вам, а не им, но не делаете это своей задачей.

----------


## Sat

Изредка задумываюсь о своем положении в пищевой цепи. 
Теплокровных животных не ем уже лет несколько,  птицу изредка,  морских обитателей и насекомых частенько. Как оказалось это тоже какой-то вид вегетерианства. 

Свинина и говядина мне всегда не особо нравились по вкусу и консистенции.  После просмотра фильма "земляне" практически перестала их есть просто ради сокращения производства. Ведь одно дело когда корову выращивает бабушка с любовью и заботой водит каждый день на лужайку и порт колодезной водой,  а потом в одну секунду чпунь и все коровка прожила хорошую жизнь и закончила ее достойно,  а совсем другое когда ожиревшие,  больные и искалеченные животные живут в темноте,  духоте и своем же дерьме в ожидании смерти - это жестоко!  

Сама частенько оказываюсь в местах,  где убийство и употребление животных в пищу не легально на государственном уровне и отношусь к этому с пониманием и уважением,  так несколько месяцев ела только овощи и фрукты в Ришикеше. 

На моем сознании,  религиозности,  психике и физическом состоянии переходы ни как не отразились. 
Не редко виганы занимаются йогой,  удаляются в буддизм или индуизм,  но это скорее обратная связь,  т.к. "чистота духовная требует чистоты физической".

----------


## qwe

вспомнила, еще:
при воспалительных процессах в организме, мясо действительно есть не стоит, раны дольше заживают итп

----------


## Ваня :)

qwe. Меня привлекает полное небытие в конце срока. Только на это и надеюсь. Не дай Кришна снова тут очутится. )

А дальше - никак. Мне понравилась внешне одна девушка. Я ее сразу куда-то пригласил. А она больше не ответила. Сердце красавицы склонно ... к перемене. )

Кстати, есть еще один сайт пригодный для поиска вегетарианок. Но он больше по Вашей части. Знакомства Вед, кажется, называется. И там я тоже побывал. ) Но кроме всего прочего, там есть еще и опция поиска "семейное положение - девственница". Которой я конечно же соблазнился. Нашлось из Украины с полдесятка. Но из столицы - ни одной. Однако же девственников по 28-30 лет там было десятка 3. Представляю, какой прессинг они устраивают тем девушкам. Но интиресно то, что самые красивые девушки там часто с опцией - "секс - только для зачатия ребенка". 8) Но так, как в развитии духовном они со мной далеко не уйдут, пришлось оставить и эту идею. )

О жалобах. Я не умею убеждать. Могу только что-то своим примером показать. Могу три года кому-то долбить одно и то же - ноль эффекта. А потом он встретит какого-то бородатого цигун-гуру. И на следующий день будет рассказывать мне то, что я ему три года парил, и как это круто. Для того, чтобы я мог воздействовать на умы, нужно стать какой-то крутой рок-звездой. Но так, как Вы имели возможность оценить грани моего таланта, мы не станем на это рассчитывать. )

sat. Это, кажется, называется полувегетарианской диетой. Если употребляется рыба.

Как Вам в Тайланде? Как Вам местные фрукты? Я бы из-за них не смог там жить. Сыроеды все в тропические страны стремяться. Мол фрукты там круглый год и все такое. А я на них смотреть не могу. Не представляю рая без слив, абрикос, вишен, черешен и малины. )

А каких насекомых Вы лопаете? Живыми?

----------


## Sat

> Как Вам в Тайланде? Как Вам местные фрукты? Я бы из-за них не смог там жить. Сыроеды все в тропические страны стремяться. Мол фрукты там круглый год и все такое. А я на них смотреть не могу. Не представляю рая без слив, абрикос, вишен, черешен и малины. )
> 
> А каких насекомых Вы лопаете? Живыми?


 А мне нравятся местные фрукты и ягоды,  наших в детстве,  видимо,  переела.  Так на малину и черную смородину смотреть вообще не могу. А абрикосы,  черешня,  клубника и яблоки в Гималаях водятся если вдруг Вам все-то захочется поехать  :Smile:  

А насекомых в Таиланде жареными продают со специями и луком, похожи на соленые хрустящие закуски вроде чипсов/сухариков/орешков.

----------


## Севастьяна

Ваня, а ты сам откуда? Давай подружимся, я лакто-вегетарианка. Бываю в разных городах

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Какой неожиданный топик. Наверное, я считаюсь вегетарианцем с какой-то приставкой. Лет десять с чем-то мертвечины не ем. А всякие там камамберы исправно откушивать изволю.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Думаю что Веги отказываются от трупов из за низких вибраций, которые сохраняет мясо зверей, с которых заживо сдирают шкуру. Это гормоны страха, отчаяния и тревоги, которые впрыскиваются в кровь убиваемого животного. Романтическим натурам рекомендую посмотреть тематические фильмы со скотобоен. Нигде в мире не убивают по-другому. Поэтому веги частотно отличаются от мясоедов и не совсем понятны.

----------


## tempo

Но есть у нас ещё одно предположенье, что Кука съели просто по привычке )
И что микробушки, живущие в кишечнике, вполне заменяют своими телами вегетарианцу мясо, ибо их там  до уя (до -зды, до ж@пы - последнее физиологически вернее).

Лично мои - бунтуют, когда я кормлю их мясом сверх минидозы. Наверное, длительная вегетарианская диета ведёт к селекции среди них.

----------

